# Gifts for my knitting group



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Just want to share - I have such a great knitting group. We meet at a community center twice a month. At our last December meeting every year, we have a pot luck lunch and a stash swap. I wanted to a little something special for this great group of ladies and this is what I came up with. Got an early start.
I made knitting needles from toothpicks and wooden beads. I used sock yarn and knit a few rows on #2 needles, then knit onto the toothpicks. Craft glue helped keep the balls of yarn together. I bought some empty bulbs at Michaels last week with my 25% off total purchase coupon and am stuffing them with the little knitting needles. 22 of them done, will make a couple of extra in case we get new members.


----------



## carolj (Aug 17, 2011)

Very clever!!


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Great idea. Really nice.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice gift!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Really a cute idea! I'm sure your friends will love them! So smart!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So nice of you and I'm sure everyone will love them.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh how darling, I'm sure they will love them.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Nifty idea!!!! Lucky ladies...


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

I teach knitting to Girl Scout leaders at our annual fall retreat/leader development camp-out. Several years ago I knit "swaps" (any former Girl Scout will know what they are - for the rest, a little trinket to share) with crochet thread and the round toothpick to give all my students. Not nearly as many and I only did a 10 stitch/10 row swatch.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Very cute idea. Where did you get the beads? What kind did you get for the end of the toothpicks? Will try some.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

beahop said:


> Very cute idea. Where did you get the beads? What kind did you get for the end of the toothpicks? Will try some.


Small pack of wooden beads at Michaels. After the glue dried, I snipped off the point that was protruding up from the bead. I took a toothpick with me to determine the size. Sorry, I dumped them in a little container and tossed the package so I can't tell you what size. I used Sobo craft glue because that's what I had on hand and it dries clear.
I think these would make cute little brooches too. I didn't think of that until I had already bought the bulbs.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I'm following up the gifts for club group for toothpick knitting needles in clear bulbs. Where can they be found. Are they the Christmas tree ornaments you talking about?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

beahop said:


> Hi,
> I'm following up the gifts for club group for toothpick knitting needles in clear bulbs. Where can they be found. Are they the Christmas tree ornaments you talking about?


yes, beahop-I am not sure where you live- I got the beads and the bulbs at my local Michaels craft store but any craft store probably has them.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That is a great idea and very thoughtful!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Brilliant gifts,they will be well received.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a wonderful idea. I have never seen those clear bulbs in England. Brilliant.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
Yes, I do have a Michael's in my area. But I'll have to wait for a "ride" to get there. What do I ask for when I visit the store? I'm in the dark about this project.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Ooooo! Very clever!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are so cute :-D


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Just want to share - I have such a great knitting group. We meet at a community center twice a month. At our last December meeting every year, we have a pot luck lunch and a stash swap. I wanted to a little something special for this great group of ladies and this is what I came up with. Got an early start.
> I made knitting needles from toothpicks and wooden beads. I used sock yarn and knit a few rows on #2 needles, then knit onto the toothpicks. Craft glue helped keep the balls of yarn together. I bought some empty bulbs at Michaels last week with my 25% off total purchase coupon and am stuffing them with the little knitting needles. 22 of them done, will make a couple of extra in case we get new members.


What a great idea!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> Just want to share - I have such a great knitting group. We meet at a community center twice a month. At our last December meeting every year, we have a pot luck lunch and a stash swap. I wanted to a little something special for this great group of ladies and this is what I came up with. Got an early start.
> I made knitting needles from toothpicks and wooden beads. I used sock yarn and knit a few rows on #2 needles, then knit onto the toothpicks. Craft glue helped keep the balls of yarn together. I bought some empty bulbs at Michaels last week with my 25% off total purchase coupon and am stuffing them with the little knitting needles. 22 of them done, will make a couple of extra in case we get new members.


OMG! I literally just got back from Michael's where I bought a bunch of the clear balls to do exactly the same thing to make gifts for MY knitting group. When I saw a picture of these online, I knew I had to make some because they were so darn cute! Yours are awesome too. I like how you left knitting on both needles instead of just one.


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Very creative and loving of you to gift these ornaments. They will love them !


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love them, thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

ncowie said:


> OMG! I literally just got back from Michael's where I bought a bunch of the clear balls to do exactly the same thing to make gifts for MY knitting group. When I saw a picture of these online, I knew I had to make some because they were so darn cute! Yours are awesome too. I like how you left knitting on both needles instead of just one.


Great minds think alike! :-D


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Those are awesome


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my! Aren't you the clever one? How adorable.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Love those gifts for your members. How do you fill the bulbs? Is there a way to open the bulbs to stuff the knitting needles in them? RSVP


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

beahop said:


> Love those gifts for your members. How do you fill the bulbs? Is there a way to open the bulbs to stuff the knitting needles in them? RSVP


yes, the top comes off, you can insert whatever will fit through the opening, then close it back up. I did these years ago with money for my grandkids. I have seen them filled with candy too.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

I just saw a video of the removal tip of the glass ornament. You didn't answer my question of how you removed the tip to insert the needles.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

cute! I have made some of these, too. They are fun!


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

It's so much fun writing to you. What was the reaction from the members when they saw these gifts. Did you give it to them yet? I'll suggest the idea to the ladies in charge of our Christmas holiday luncheon. Take care. Bea Hop.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

beahop said:


> I just saw a video of the removal tip of the glass ornament. You didn't answer my question of how you removed the tip to insert the needles.


It is plastic, not glass. It just looks like glass. The top is held on by a kind of wire clip- you pull it to get the top off- I have not seen a video so I am not sure what you saw. I suggest that you go see for yourself at a craft shop and you will understand. You are overthinking the process - it is very easy to do. The only thing I had to be careful about was not winding the little ball of yarn too big.
No I will give them to them in December.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> It is plastic, not glass. It just looks like glass. The top is held on by a kind of wire clip- you pull it to get the top off- I have not seen a video so I am not sure what you saw. I suggest that you go see for yourself at a craft shop and you will understand. You are overthinking the process - it is very easy to do. The only thing I had to be careful about was not winding the little ball of yarn too big.
> No I will give them to them in December.


I got the plastic ones as well, much less worry and cheaper too. The metal tops are pretty flimsy so you really gave to be gentle when removing and replacing them. I think the fussiest part of the whole thing was making the tiny little ball of yarn. Very awkward! I used wool sock yarn so they would hold together better.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
The You Tube shows "How to decorate glass ornaments" and the demonstrations shows that the top was removed. Watch it and see what I am talking about. B.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Just adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello,Thanks for answering. The top looks very fragile. But I'll try very gently to remove it. What kind of candy? It sounds like a good idea for a bazaar. B.H.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> yes, the top comes off, you can insert whatever will fit through the opening, then close it back up. I did these years ago with money for my grandkids. I have seen them filled with candy too.


For work one year, I took glass ornaments and some acrylic paint. Put a few drops of paint inside the ornament and swish the paint around. Do the same with another drop or two of paint. Repeat as many times as you want. You get some amazing ornaments this way. It takes a few days for the paint to dry before you put the top back on. You can put the ornament upside down in a paper or Styrofoam cup while it is drying.

You could also fill a glass or plastic ornament with fun yarn from your stash. Just stuff the ornament with the yarn.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Great idea. Sounds like marble like design inside. I'll try that also. B


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

So cute and pretty, wow.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

They're gorgeous and what a great idea for a gift.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cute and clever idea!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What a lovely idea..I'm sure they'll love them!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cool......you are ready for Christmas before Halloween....I'm jealous


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

cute


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are awesome, may I copy your idea to make gifts for my knitting friends?


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great gifts, brilliant idea


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Fabulous!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

ohhhhhh C-L-E-V-E-R!!!!Luv---Luv!!!!


----------



## MiamiKnitter (Sep 4, 2012)

Lovely idea - thought full (misspelling intended)(


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute! Great idea!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

How very creative.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Beebee said:


> This is a wonderful idea. I have never seen those clear bulbs in England. Brilliant.


You can order them on the 'net.' I just put in clear plastic ornaments


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I love that. Wonder if I have time to make some for my "craft" Christmas tree.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great idea. I'm sure your knitting group will love them.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

What a cute idea! I just may borrow it and make some for my grandkids for their annual Christmas ornament.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Super idea :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very clever idea. they will love them


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a great idea! May I borrow it?


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

arent' they cute! very clever!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments- the first one took the longest, after that, it was just waiting for the glue to dry. The hardest part is making the little yarn ball which keeps trying to pop apart from underneath your fingertips. 
These were fun to make- I hope those of you who make some have as much fun as I did. I can't wait to see their faces!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice idea.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I need one it's that simple. Wow they are fab.im sure yourll have a lot off happy people.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

These are adorable! Luck recipients!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> Thank you for your kind comments- the first one took the longest, after that, it was just waiting for the glue to dry. The hardest part is making the little yarn ball which keeps trying to pop apart from underneath your fingertips.
> These were fun to make- I hope those of you who make some have as much fun as I did. I can't wait to see their faces!


What did surprise me is how quick knitting the tiny swatches went. I knitted mine on bamboo circulars the same size as the toothpicks, then transfered them over to the tiny needles I had made ahead of time. I've got a little baggie full of them just from a couple of car rides into the city and one evening at home. Also just for fun, I didn't make every swatch the same, I did some in garter, some in a 1x1 rib, some in stockinette with garter border, some seed stitch. This was mainly for my own entertainment however to keep the boredom in check. The tiny balls were indeed fussy. It's a good thing my finger nails aren't really short at the moment or I don't know how I would have held on to those little suckers!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Love them! Very good idea and a great gift!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very creative idea!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

ncowie said:


> What did surprise me is how quick knitting the tiny swatches went. I knitted mine on bamboo circulars the same size as the toothpicks, then transfered them over to the tiny needles I had made ahead of time. I've got a little baggie full of them just from a couple of car rides into the city and one evening at home. Also just for fun, I didn't make every swatch the same, I did some in garter, some in a 1x1 rib, some in stockinette with garter border, some seed stitch. This was mainly for my own entertainment however to keep the boredom in check. The tiny balls were indeed fussy. It's a good thing my finger nails aren't really short at the moment or I don't know how I would have held on to those little suckers!


 :-D Exactly! I also knit on needles, then knit onto a toothpick. Then I knit a few stitches on to the matching toothpick. Then it was dealing with that little ball of yarn.
I made my "knitting needles" the day before - you are right- the little swatches go quickly. Now I am trying to think of what I could put in the balls for my sewing group.....


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Very cute idea! I hope I can try that sometime.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I love them!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Clever, clever idea!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great idea and cute gift!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Brilliant&#128515;

They should love them!


----------



## bootzie (May 28, 2013)

My first thought was brooches, then I saw your bulbs. Either are great ideas. Since I have all the material on hand, I'd better get busy.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

What a clever idea.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Adorable idea. Wish I lived close enough to join the club!


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great gift idea. Lucky recipients. You are very thoughtful. I am sure they will be much appreciated. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are adorable!! What a clever idea.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Those are totally adorable! You are so clever.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Great idea. love it.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> :-D Exactly! I also knit on needles, then knit onto a toothpick. Then I knit a few stitches on to the matching toothpick. Then it was dealing with that little ball of yarn.
> I made my "knitting needles" the day before - you are right- the little swatches go quickly. Now I am trying to think of what I could put in the balls for my sewing group.....


Maybe a scrap of fabric and a miniature sewing machine sitting on top? the kind for doll houses.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great idea - and too cute


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

what a wonderful idea.. they are adorable.. and it must be nice to belong to such a close group of fellow knitters..


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

are none of your knitting buddies on KP ?

they may find out ahead of time...

BUT the idea is wonderful and THANK YOU so much for sharing


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

So cute! I've seen pins made like this but, I like your idea better.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> :-D Exactly! I also knit on needles, then knit onto a toothpick. Then I knit a few stitches on to the matching toothpick. Then it was dealing with that little ball of yarn.
> I made my "knitting needles" the day before - you are right- the little swatches go quickly. Now I am trying to think of what I could put in the balls for my sewing group.....


Using white material you can embroider different stitches using different color cotton onto the material,and leave the little needle in the bulb with the cotton still attached.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very creative and thoughtful.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Those are really cool! What a great idea.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

How......adorable!! Would be fun to hear all the comments when you present them to your group!


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

How brilliant.....


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

What clever idea!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great idea


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

You are as clever as you are thoughtful! What a splendid idea.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

I LOVE IT> I have used the same idea on handmade cards. I used verigated embrodery floss for the knitted area. And used clever knit sayings.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome!
BTW, I think you would enjoy reading about this little guy, since you appear to have a Chihuahua. We love him, he is a little rascal!







bwtyer said:


> Just want to share - I have such a great knitting group. We meet at a community center twice a month. At our last December meeting every year, we have a pot luck lunch and a stash swap. I wanted to a little something special for this great group of ladies and this is what I came up with. Got an early start.
> I made knitting needles from toothpicks and wooden beads. I used sock yarn and knit a few rows on #2 needles, then knit onto the toothpicks. Craft glue helped keep the balls of yarn together. I bought some empty bulbs at Michaels last week with my 25% off total purchase coupon and am stuffing them with the little knitting needles. 22 of them done, will make a couple of extra in case we get new members.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

How clever of you!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Cute idea.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

This is such a cute idea! I've seen the first part before but haven't seen it put into an ornament before. How Cute! I may copy you!
Take care, Tori


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Those are cute. I saw them years ago in a British magazine and they were worn as pins on your collar.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

Totally love these!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

The bulbs are better because each year they will get out christmas ornaments and think of you. I have many from quilting friends that are in a different city now and it is so nice to reflect on former days. Wonderful idea.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

The bulbs are better because each year they will get out christmas ornaments and think of you. I have many from quilting friends that are in a different city now and it is so nice to reflect on former days. Wonderful idea.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

The bulbs are better because each year they will get out christmas ornaments and think of you. I have many from quilting friends that are in a different city now and it is so nice to reflect on former days. Wonderful idea.


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow can I join? Would love to get one.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

What a clever idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love this! So unique and fun! You are very clever!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

You are so creative and thoughtful!! Good for you!


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

How very clever! Nice work and I believe they will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

How very clever! Nice work and I believe they will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Went to store today. Told DH not to let me forget the toothpicks. Of course I forgot them!


----------



## luvcats2 (Aug 26, 2012)

What an absolutely darling idea for your knitting group.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cute idea, I'm sure they will love your gift.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I made mine with the knitted items having a winter or Christmas theme. Tiny mittens, hats, stockings, bity sweaters, etc rather than just a plain swatch. Then the last row was put on the wooden needle like it was a WIP. Very festive.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

MASHEPP said:


> I made mine with the knitted items having a winter or Christmas theme. Tiny mittens, hats, stockings, bity sweaters, etc rather than just a plain swatch. Then the last row was put on the wooden needle like it was a WIP. Very festive.


That sounds wonderful, but too daunting for me. It would be the difference between doing them and not doing them. I am making 18, so the simpler it is the better. I admire your industriousness, as I adore miniature knitted items. Your recipients are luckier than mine.

:-D


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

How inventive! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

MASHEPP said:


> I made mine with the knitted items having a winter or Christmas theme. Tiny mittens, hats, stockings, bity sweaters, etc rather than just a plain swatch. Then the last row was put on the wooden needle like it was a WIP. Very festive.


I know they were adorable but I have too many to make to take that kind of time with each one. I just wanted to give a knitting theme gift. I wanted to get them done so I could continue working on things for family. If I would have gone into detail like you did, I probably would not have done them. Good for you - I imagine you got lots of smile and hugs for yours.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

These would make really cute pins. Instead of putting them in a bulb, I would put a pin back on them. My church just started a knitting ministries. At last night's session, we got name badges with a clip. I think it would be cute to make these so our ladies could clip their name badge to the knitted pin. I think I am going to do this for the ladies in our group. Thanks for posting this. It is a great idea.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> These would make really cute pins. Instead of putting them in a bulb, I would put a pin back on them. My church just started a knitting ministries. At last night's session, we got name badges with a clip. I think it would be cute to make these so our ladies could clip their name badge to the knitted pin. I think I am going to do this for the ladies in our group. Thanks for posting this. It is a great idea.


I think pins would be adorable. These really do not take long to do at all if you make the needles the day before so the glue is dry. I also rubbed the toothpicks with wax paper so the yarn would work on and slide easier.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

What a great idea, very cute!!!


----------



## iowadaughter (Apr 30, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## LdyM (Aug 17, 2011)

How absolutely adorable! Bravo.


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I LOVE this idea! What a good use for leftover sock yarn/needlepoint yarn! Seems like a very do-able project! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

great idea


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a cute idea.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Such a cute idea! Your group will be so happy with these.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This is a great idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

clever and fun


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

They are so cute


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

That is so cute! Your group will love them&#9786;&#65039;&#128079;


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

what a fantastic idea, i think i will try some. thanks for sharing


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a novel, delightful gift.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great gifts!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Adorable! Very creative idea, too.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> Small pack of wooden beads at Michaels. After the glue dried, I snipped off the point that was protruding up from the bead. I took a toothpick with me to determine the size. Sorry, I dumped them in a little container and tossed the package so I can't tell you what size. I used Sobo craft glue because that's what I had on hand and it dries clear.
> I think these would make cute little brooches too. I didn't think of that until I had already bought the bulbs.


If you add a magnet to the back , they make fridge magnets .


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello these are so cute


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Helma said:


> If you add a magnet to the back , they make fridge magnets .


Wish I would have though of that too- In fact, I may do that for the extras, we just never know how many people might show up-thank you for that idea!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

wonderful idea


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Very nice!! I'm going to do this. Great idea.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

What a darling idea!


----------



## GolferDeb (Mar 5, 2013)

Love it! Wish I were a member of your knitting group.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> I think pins would be adorable. These really do not take long to do at all if you make the needles the day before so the glue is dry. I also rubbed the toothpicks with wax paper so the yarn would work on and slide easier.


Thanks, I will remember the wax paper. I have lots of toothpicks. I just have to find the wooden beads. I would like to have these done for our next meeting in a couple of weeks. We meet twice a month. We are working on prayer shawls right now. I don't like the pattern of the one I started at Tuesday's meeting, so I am going to frog it and do a different pattern. I am so glad you posted this.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> Thanks, I will remember the wax paper. I have lots of toothpicks. I just have to find the wooden beads. I would like to have these done for our next meeting in a couple of weeks. We meet twice a month. We are working on prayer shawls right now. I don't like the pattern of the one I started at Tuesday's meeting, so I am going to frog it and do a different pattern. I am so glad you posted this.


You'll have fun making them. If you can't find the wooden beads you want to use, not to worry. I used a larger gauge glass seed bead for mine and just snipped the bit of toothpick that protruded. I also used hot glue so there was no waiting for the glue to dry. I have a little hot glue pot so it was just a matter of dipping the toothpick before popping on the bead. If I hadn't had that, I would have just poked my toothpick into the end of my hot glue gun.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very cute, ncowie! I think I like yours a little better than mine but you had to knit more rows. Regardless, we are both going to have some smiling knitters in our groups this year!


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

bwtyer said:


> Very cute, ncowie! I think I like yours a little better than mine but you had to knit more rows. Regardless, we are both going to have some smiling knitters in our groups this year!


Not better, just different. Like I said, I like how yours are knitted to the middle of the row. I was too lazy for that!
I agree, I think all the gals will enjoy them.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Yarnstormer (Feb 14, 2013)

That is a great holiday tree decoration. Will have to make a few. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

very cute idea. I think they will love them.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

That's a great idea, I'm sure your group will be thrilled with your gifts xx


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

What kind of wooden bead needs to be brought to fit the round toothpick? You need to be precise in giving lists of materials. There are many kinds of beads of all material. Some fit toothpicks and some are too big. Just wanted to let you know that I was puzzled. Beahop


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> Small pack of wooden beads at Michaels. After the glue dried, I snipped off the point that was protruding up from the bead. I took a toothpick with me to determine the size. Sorry, I dumped them in a little container and tossed the package so I can't tell you what size. I used Sobo craft glue because that's what I had on hand and it dries clear.
> I think these would make cute little brooches too. I didn't think of that until I had already bought the bulbs.


She has already said that she took the toothpick with her to see which bead fit. I really don't think she NEEDS to tell us anything, but she has been more than helpful by explaining how she did this project. Thanks for the time you have given us for this bwtyer.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry, I just didnt' see it at first. Thanks for calling it to my attention. I have low vision problems and the fonts are small. Beahop


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

beahop said:


> Sorry, I just didnt' see it at first. Thanks for calling it to my attention. I have low vision problems and the fonts are small. Beahop


No problem, we all miss things, and some of these posts are so popular, it becomes many pages long.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I love them. You are so creative.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my what a brilliant idea and so lovely to give them out at your craft group.

I've not seen those baubles here in the UK. Did you have to undo them or did you have to assemble them once you managed to place the knitting inside?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Aisles said:


> Oh my what a brilliant idea and so lovely to give them out at your craft group.
> 
> I've not seen those baubles here in the UK. Did you have to undo them or did you have to assemble them once you managed to place the knitting inside?


The cap comes off and there is an opening about the size of the little balls of yarn. I popped the little ball in first, then straightened the "needles" and squished up the knitting, pushed them into the ball. If they did not spread out far enough once they were in, I used a little crochet hook to push them here and there. Then I put the cap of the bulb back on. To be honest, if I would have thought of magnets, I probably would have done those. Neverless - I have all 30 of them done now.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

ahhhh right I get ya, big thank you for explaining


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

You are a WONDER and kind!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, that is the cutest idea!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

JillF said:


> She has already said that she took the toothpick with her to see which bead fit. I really don't think she NEEDS to tell us anything, but she has been more than helpful by explaining how she did this project. Thanks for the time you have given us for this bwtyer.


You are welcome. Thank you for responding - I am not sure what else I could say. We all think and process things differently.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

VERY cute gift idea!!!


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Great idea and so cute.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome, what a neat idea!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

How cute are those. Love them :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they will love them.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW! What a great idea. They will be well received.


----------



## kcnavarro (Oct 20, 2011)

This is such a cute idea, I am sure all the ladies will love them, I know I would love to have one, either as a pin to wear on my coat or in and ornament, I hope I can remember how to do this when I try it. I used to knit with a group of ladies at the LYS but it closed. I sure miss everyone.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Those are adorable! Thank you for sharing.


----------

